# Facebook-Fans zu verkaufen (kaufen)



## Wembley (23 November 2011)

Wer heutzutage was auf sich hält, kauft sich einfach Facebook-Fans.
Auch wenn er (österreichischer) Bundeskanzler ist. Oder er lässt sie kaufen. Oder jemand anderer macht das für ihn, ohne dass er was davon weiß.

Sowas kommt halt raus, wenn man mit aller Gewalt einen auf "social media" machen will. Am Nationalfeiertag (26. Oktober) groß gestartet, artet es zum Desaster aus.

http://derstandard.at/1319183453741/Woher-Faymann-seine-falschen-Facebook-Freunde-bekam


----------



## Heiko (23 November 2011)

Vor allem: was bringts? Falsche Freunde sorgen nicht dafür, dass Du bekannter wirst.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 November 2011)

Wembley schrieb:


> http://derstandard.at/1319183453741/Woher-Faymann-seine-falschen-Facebook-Freunde-bekam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wembley (24 November 2011)

Derzeit hat der liebe Herr Bundeskanzler kein Glück mit den "neuen Medien" und seinen Mitarbeitern, die nicht grad die Hellsten unter der Sonne sind. Ganz böse Zungen behaupten ja, sie würden daher ganz gut zu ihm passen .....


> Peter Dörner" ist angeblich Pensionist und findet Werner Faymanns Auftritte bei _ORF_-Pressestunden "rhetorisch als auch inhaltlich 1A"; "Bert Ilsmann" wohnt angeblich in Baden und ist heilfroh, "dass Faymann es geschafft hat, trotz heftiger Budgetsanierungspläne neue Massensteuern abzuwenden"; und für "Christine Steinkellner" aus Wien ist Faymann der beste Kanzler, weil er sich "mit all seiner Kraft für die Ärmsten der Armen einsetzt".
> 
> Die Figuren Dörner, Ilsmann und Steinkellner haben vieles gemein: Sie sind uneingeschränkte Fans der SPÖ-Politik, man findet sie weder im Telefonbuch, noch hebt jemand bei den von ihnen in eMails erwähnten Telefonnummern ab. Und vor allem: Sie schicken ihre eMails allesamt über einen Server, der zur Bundesparteizentrale der SPÖ in der Wiener Löwelstraße 18 gehört.


http://kurier.at/nachrichten/4317920.php


----------



## nikko (6 Januar 2012)

ich finde ganz ok Facebook Fans kaufen wenn man zum Beispiel eine bestimmte Basis an Fans braucht um überhaupt ein Business zu starten, danach müssen aber coole Aktionen starten, die neue echte interessierte Fans generieren. Aber wenn Politiker sich Fans kaufen das finde ich unerträglich.


----------



## Hippo (6 Januar 2012)

Ich halts für Beschiß!
Führt, wenn sich die Masche rumspricht nur dazu daß keiner einem unter - sagen wir 5000 "likes" noch ernstgenommen wird.
Was ist dann der Erfolg? Der nächste kauft sich 10.000 Likes und so weiter.


----------



## rolle (29 November 2012)

Facebook Fans kaufen ist Geldverschwendung. Fan den folgenden Artikle hierzu sehr aufschlussreiche:
Facebook Fans kaufen


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2012)

> *Es ist also offensichtlich: Social Signals werden im Moment komplett überbewertet. *


... und nicht nur das, Social Networks werden mMn total überbewertet.


> ... und wehe dir, du machst nicht mit!


----------



## Malik (26 Januar 2014)

Das Thema ist ja schon etwas älter, aber nach wie vor dürften die Unternehmen ziemlich fleißig Likes und Kommentare kaufen. Erst neulich bin ich wieder über eine solche Webseite gestoßen, die scheinbar alles anbietet, was mit Facebook, Twitter und Google+ zu tun. Ich persönlich stehe der Sache gar nicht so skeptisch gegenüber, da es vor allem für neue Unternehmen und Shops durchaus eine Chance ist sich einen kleinen Namen aufzubauen.


----------



## Hippo (26 Januar 2014)

Na Du hast ja ´ne lustige Einstellung!
So schnell wie sich grad ein junges Unternehmen damit den Ruf kaputtmachen kann kannst Du gar nicht gucken.
Wenn Du jetzt noch einen Link zu so einer Bescheißerlesseite gepostet hättest wäre ich mir GANZ sicher wo Du arbeitest ...


----------



## Cookie (27 Januar 2014)

Praktischer sind dann doch eher die Aktionen die Likes generieren. Denn Google und Co bewerten Seiten inzwischen auch danach. Deswegen ist es auch wenig verwunderlich, dass es Seiten gibt die ihre Einträge selbst liken.


----------



## Brucki (13 März 2014)

Hierbei bewegt man sich sicherlich in einer Grauzone. Wenn's rauskommt, wie im Falle Faymann, ist es natürlich oberpeinlich. Gekaufte Unterstützer sind allerdings schon seit dem Politikbetrieb der Antike bekannt, nur dass das Forum bzw. die Agora heute eben Facebook heißt. 
Ganze Unternehmen machen das im Übrigen auch so. Deswegen, immer kritisch bleiben, egal was man so liest oder hört.


----------

